# Bear Hunting!



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I am sitting in a treestand hunting the ever so illusive blak bear right now as I speak. I am the camera guy for my buddy as he hopes to arrow a bear tonight. It is the last day with the last hours left. I am as always having the time of my life! Just thought I'd share. Mmmm love the smells of the forest.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good luck keep us updated.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

One young brown phase just stopped by to say hello but was too small. The trail cam has them last night right at dark.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Sounds like a good time. Good luck guys!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Well Scott, did you guys kill one?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got back and with a big fat ZERO. Our friends killed a nice one tonight in the next draw but we only saw the small one. They had 4 different adult bears come in tonight. I think that the one we were after came close because the squirells went crazy with their warning sounds at one time but the wind was very swirly tonight and I think we may have been busted. The trail cam has pics of the bear every evening and for it to not show up tonight seemed strange. Most likely got winded.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That sucks. a least you was in the hills.


----------

